# Building a bar



## daveHQ (22/12/13)

I'm building myself a bar ATM

This is its basic frame started, my plan is to build our tropical Aquarian (4ft tank) into the bar, there is still a lot of work to go, but I should be able to finish it in a few days

After the bar is built, I'm going to modify the fridge I bought to take my keg setup, that will have 2 taps in the door


----------



## dicko (22/12/13)

Looks good daveHQ. My son was thinking about building a fish aquarium into a bar but I think his original idea has now gone by the wayside

Will the fridge be behind the bar?
Will people be able to sit at the bar or will it be a standing type bar?

Pics when it is finished would be great!!


----------



## daveHQ (22/12/13)

I have some space restrictions, so it'll be a standing bar, the fridge with the taps will be behind the bar

The bar top is on hinges to access the tank 

I'll add pics as I make progress


----------



## daveHQ (22/12/13)

This is as far as I got today, it's starting to take shape, its easier to see how the tank will be incorporated in this pic 

there is still a lot of work to be done, I'll be staining it to make it a bit darker to suit the room it's going into


----------



## daveHQ (24/12/13)

It's almost done! 1 more coat of varnish and it'll be finished

I can't wait to make a start on my kegerator!


----------



## mr_wibble (24/12/13)

You should get some antarctic fish for the aquarium, then you could keep the fish water around -2 / + 2 and pump it as coolant though a flooded font system.


----------



## Yob (24/12/13)

daveHQ said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1387862593.765805.jpg
> 
> It's almost done! 1 more coat of varnish and it'll be finished
> 
> I can't wait to make a start on my kegerator!


Looks great man!! Whayts the scooter type thing in the background? Snow mobile?


----------



## daveHQ (24/12/13)

Which thing, lol

The red bike at the rear is a 250cc quad bike, the blue bike to the left is a 125cc quad bike and the little one is a home made go kart I made for the kids


----------



## citizensnips (24/12/13)

Very nice looking bar mate. Show us a pic of the go-kart! I built one a few years ago too, lot of fun those things


----------



## Glot (25/12/13)

A good post. Gives peeps some ideas on how and what to do.


----------



## popmedium (26/12/13)

This looks incredible man. I don't have tools or skills but I'm going to do something like this STAT. Maybe without real fish but I'll build seasonal themes. Kind of like the David jones Christmas displays...

Way to immasculate a really masculine project...


----------



## daveHQ (30/12/13)

All I need to do now is fill the tank and I'm done!

But for now I have beer on tap for New Years


----------



## Glot (30/12/13)

Your next project? A decent shelf behind the bar?


----------



## daveHQ (30/12/13)

Glot said:


> Your next project? A decent shelf behind the bar?



Haha, on the cards for sure!!, that little baby shelf was all I had laying around

I need somewhere to store glasses at the very least


----------

